# necesito generador 4-20 ma



## angelandres77 (Feb 9, 2006)

alguien que me colabore para fabricarme una fuente ganeradora de señal 4-20ma.

gracias...


----------



## Juan Chavez (Jul 22, 2006)

Te recomiendo que entres a esa pagina, contiene una fuente de corriente de 4-20 mA, esta muy sencilla, se alimenta a 24 V y requiere un potenciometro de 10K para obtener la salida.

http://www.discovercircuits.com/DJ-Circuits/currentsource1.htm


----------



## angelandres77 (Jul 26, 2006)

gracias... lo probarè y te cuento como me fuè....


----------



## shadowpucci (May 5, 2008)

hola, yo tambien estoy en este tema y la verdad este circuito funciona pero el problema es que no es lineal la respuesta, sino exponencial/logaritmica (realmente no levante la curva punto a punto), y yo necesito controlarlo con una señal de tension lineal. me serviria si alguien tiene un circuito con respuesta lineal. 

Gracias

Matias L


----------



## gonsefo (Oct 12, 2008)

si usa un potenciometro lineal la salida puede ser lineal o no?


----------



## shadowpucci (Oct 12, 2008)

gonsefo dijo:
			
		

> si usa un potenciometro lineal la salida puede ser lineal o no?




nono, si vos le aplicas una tension con un pote lineal, la respuesta es muy similar a una logaritmica


----------



## ades (Abr 22, 2009)

tengo una pregunta qe me tiene loco ..si me pueden ayudar     ..


porque el las industrias se utiliza la señal de 4 a 20ma  ?


----------



## shadowpucci (Abr 22, 2009)

ades dijo:
			
		

> tengo una pregunta qe me tiene loco ..si me pueden ayudar     ..
> 
> 
> porque el las industrias se utiliza la señal de 4 a 20ma  ?



te comento... tiene varias ventajas

1) si se te corta la señal, sabes que tenes una falla y podes poner una secuencia de falla ante 0mA
2) las señales de corriente no son tan vulnerables al ruido electromagnetico, no asi las señales de tension
3) una señal de 4 a 20 ma te da exactamente 16 mA de rango, lo cual es un valor facilmente digitalizable
4) para poner varios instrumentos/elementos de control colgados de una misma señal, no tenes problemas de adaptacion de impedancias de entrada(Zin -> 0, ronda de los 25 a los 250ohms, y los emisores de señal se bancan hasta 1k)

hay otras mas, pero no me acuerdo...


----------



## ades (Abr 30, 2009)

muchas gracia por tu respuesta


----------



## shadowpucci (Abr 30, 2009)

no, de nada!


----------



## Daniel.more (May 1, 2009)

shadowpucci dijo:
			
		

> hola, yo tambien estoy en este tema y la verdad este circuito funciona pero el problema es que no es lineal la respuesta, sino exponencial/logaritmica (realmente no levante la curva punto a punto), y yo necesito controlarlo con una señal de tension lineal. me serviria si alguien tiene un circuito con respuesta lineal.
> 
> Gracias
> 
> Matias L



Tienes algo mal montado porque el circuito funciona perfectamente lineal,yo lo tengo hace tiempo y va de maravilla,no falla y va de ma en ma punto a punto...saludos


----------



## Daniel.more (May 1, 2009)

ojo! te he respondido pensando que has querido decir que la respuesta de ma no es lineal...porque te equivocaste y pusiste tensión no lineal,si realmente lo que quieres es tensión lineal no uses un generador de corriente sino un generador de milivoltios que son cosas diferentes...saludos


----------



## shadowpucci (May 4, 2009)

Daniel.more dijo:
			
		

> ojo! te he respondido pensando que has querido decir que la respuesta de ma no es lineal...porque te equivocaste y pusiste tensión no lineal,si realmente lo que quieres es tensión lineal no uses un generador de corriente sino un generador de milivoltios que son cosas diferentes...saludos




No nos entendimos campeon!

el problema es el siguiente, yo necesitaba (y necesito) un circuito al cual yo le entrego una señal lineal en volts y me devuelva una lineal en miliampers


testie este circuito, y lo que encontre es que la respuesta se asemeja a una logaritmica, es decir, si yo aumento un 25% la tension de entrada, la salida aumenta 30, aumento un 50 y me sale un 75% etc.....

ojo, para probar instrumentos va como trompada, ya que pones un tester en serie y chau, tenes indicacion y regulas a mano, pero para un sistema de control, no sirve...

Saludos, y gracias por tu respuesta!


----------



## DAUS1981 (Abr 26, 2010)

Muy buenos aportes SHADOWPUCCI, dejame agregar algo, usamos corriente y no tensión pues por la caida que esta produce con la distancia largas, pues la corriente en este tipo de control se puede usar en distancia mucho mas largas que por ejemplo con una señal de 0-10 v.


----------



## Tavo (Abr 26, 2010)

Por si acaso:
¿Te fijaste la fecha del comentario anterior? 14-mayo-2009...
Medio como que no va a ver tu respuesta... Saludos


----------



## alekse (May 1, 2010)

hola, soy nuevo , nesecito ayuda quisiera que me ayudaran, quiero hacer un generador de milivoltios y de microvoltios variable, esperando contar con su valiosa ayuda 
atte
gracias


----------



## PEPEELECTRON (Jun 7, 2010)

Si a alguien le sirve el diagrama sencillo que realice con una pila de 9 volts y un pot de 10k de 10 vueltas. lo mismo lo puedes utilizar con 24 volts. si estas manejando un controlador con salida de 4 a 20 ma mándalo a toda la salida y con solo el pot puedes controlar desde 4 hasta 20 hacia el dispositivo a mover.


----------



## samtab (Jun 9, 2010)

Hola les agradeceria si miran el foro de Protocolo de comunicacion industrial Fielbus Foundation y opinen. gracias.


----------



## Oxistu (Ago 30, 2010)

Hola buenas, soy nuevo aqui... Necesito generar 4-20 mA y que varie entre esos valores, pero lo necesito con un Pic 16f877a, alguien me pudiera ayudar por favor????!!!!!

Gracias


----------



## andrymart (Feb 3, 2011)

gracias por su aporte los felicito

cualquier duda me dicen y asi refrescamos todos chao cuidense


----------



## Daoíz (Feb 15, 2011)

Buenas tardes a todos, mi problema es el siguiente, necesito leer un sensor con salida 4-20 mA, cual es la mejor manera de leer un bucle en corriente?
Mis tarjetas de adquisición de datos leen tensiones y para poner el resultado en un display tambien necesito tensión

Me hechais una mano?

Gracias


----------



## PEPEELECTRON (Feb 17, 2011)

coloca una resistencia en serie en el bucle con valor de 250 ohms de precisión. Esto te garantiza que va a haber una tensión proporcional de 1 a 5 volts. Conectar ambos extremos de la resistencia a la entrada de tú tarjeta de adquisición de datos


----------



## Victronica (Mar 30, 2011)

Buenas Buenas!!!!!!!!!!!!

Alguien ha montado el circuito con l LMC 6482
Quiero saber si funciona bien y si este integrado se consigue en Bogotá-Colombia, depronto ya lo ha conseguido.

Gracias por su colaboracion

Exitos!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pandacba (Abr 2, 2011)

Deberias saber que la calidad de los productos National Semiconductor no se discute, no lanza nada al mercado que primeramente haya sido exaustivamente probado, al igual que muchas otras empresas... mantienen una larga tradición en la calidad de sus productos....
Asi que no es necesario esperar que otro te diga si sirve o no, porque que tal si alguien lo armo mal y no lo pudo hacer funcionar? te sirve eso como guia? yo diria que no, es un amplificador operacional por lo que si se consigue en tu pais podes tranquilamente comprarlo y hacer tus propias puebas y si no ver de comprarlo en algun vendedor internancional


----------



## lagomode (Oct 5, 2011)

yo lo que necesitot es una fuente 4 20 ma pero a dos hilos ya k mi receptor ya me entrega los24 vdc.... gracias


----------



## dmc (Nov 30, 2011)

Te dejo adjunto un PDF con un circuito que arme muchas veces y que utilizo para probar equipos receptores y emisores, funciona (para este fin) más que bien. No me pidas el pcb por que no lo tengo, si no lo colocaba. Utiliza componentes comunes (unos cuantos operacionales y algunos transistores tipo BC o 2N) los presets DEBEN ser de buena calidad. Cualquier duda, pregunte, si puedo (por que debo viajar unos dias) te contesto. Espero que te sirva.


----------

